# Seeking the impossible...



## ponyforever (23 August 2015)

Hi

I am currently looking for a 15-16hh riding club horse - must hack alone, be good in traffic and capable of show jumping 90cm and 1metre.

Currently I have had no success! My budget is up to £6k. I am not interested in hunting or xc. 

I see horses advertised but when I ask for evidence of its competition experience they cannot produce any videos / or records of the horse competing. 

I am only looking in the South of England - a couple of hours from Reading.

Any ideas? Where am I going wrong?


----------



## skint1 (23 August 2015)

I am really surprised you can't find anything with that budget. That's worrying!  I am not far away in Swindon, if I do get to hear of anything I will let you know.


----------



## asmp (23 August 2015)

Something like this?

http://www.nfed.co.uk/cgi-bin/class...lay_db_button=on&db_id=122186&query=retrieval


----------

